# Why does my wireless network name have a "2" after it?



## JohnJSal

I recently had some (what I think were) router issues, so I got a new router and set it up today. I named my network the same name as it was before, and now when I go to my system tray and click on the Wi-Fi icon, it says "Currently connected to" and the name of my network with a "2" after it.

I find this kind of annoying, but I also want to make sure remnants of the old network/settings don't hang around. Is there some way for me to delete the old network profile (if that's even such a thing since that router is no longer plugged in) or some other way to get this back to not showing a "2"?

Thanks,
John


----------



## beers

JohnJSal said:


> I got a new router and set it up today





JohnJSal said:


> I named my network the same name as it was before


If you go into 'manage wireless networks', you should be able to remove the old reference.

Although it should have been able to use the older profile if you used the same security settings and similar.


----------



## JohnJSal

beers said:


> If you go into 'manage wireless networks', you should be able to remove the old reference.
> 
> Although it should have been able to use the older profile if you used the same security settings and similar.



The only networks listed there are the current ones I have. It doesn't show a duplicate there.


----------



## Okedokey

Tell it to forget the older version ie 1 and then rename the SSID in the router to what you want to call it.


----------



## JohnJSal

Okedokey said:


> Tell it to forget the older version ie 1 and then rename the SSID in the router to what you want to call it.



How do I make it forget? I don't see the older network listed anywhere anyway. Also, the current network is named properly. The proper name shows up in the list of available networks, but the "2" shows up where it says "Currently connected to..."

Here's a picture attached ("network.png"). See the "2" listed at the top? I don't know what that's referring to, because the name of the network itself does not have a 2 in it.

I also attached another image ("networks.png") which does show the "2" in the name under "Wireless Network Connection." Also, I have never seen the "Wireless Network Connection 2" listed in this page before, but now it's there for some reason. Not sure what the "Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport" is.

Edit: The router is ASUS, so that "Linksys" reference must be to my Wi-Fi USB adapter that I'm using in the PC. Could it be that thing that is detecting multiple networks of the same name? How do I access the settings for that? It's a USB stick that gives my PC Wi-Fi capability.


----------



## voyagerfan99

In the network and sharing center go into Manage Wireless Networks and delete the (2) reference.


----------



## JohnJSal

voyagerfan99 said:


> In the network and sharing center go into Manage Wireless Networks and delete the (2) reference.



This is what I see there. I don't see any reference to a "2".


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay, so normally when Windows does this it's because there are multiple networks with the same name. For instance, every time I tether to my phone, it always comes up as AndroidAP (#) and I have to select a network location. I don't know why it does that' but it does. There's a way to delete or merge all the extras, but I've only done it once and don't remember how to do so.


----------

